# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  COPD en bronchitis

## suuske69

Ik heb nu sins 7 maanden de diagnose copd.
Nu heb ik ook chronishe bronchites,nu al de tweede keer op een half jaar
Ze zeggen dat je veel rust moet nemen,anders hou je altijd beschadigingen over aan je longen.
Maar het is soms zo moeilijk om je daaraan over te geven.
Wil niet zielig overkomen,en gewoon mijn dagelijkse dingen doen
Ook al kost me dat ontzettend veel moeite.
Wie heeft hier ervaring mee??

Suusk

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Suuske,

He vervelend dat je COPD en chronische bronchitis hebt  :Frown: 
Heb je nog andere adviezen gekregen naast veel rusten?
Ik kan me goed voorstellen dat je het liefst gewoon lekker alles wil doen, maar dat dat soms heeeel veel energie kost  :Frown: 
Ik heb hier helaas geen ervaring mee, dus ik hoop dat er nog iemand gaat reageren die dat wel heeft!
In elk geval heel veel succes en sterkte gewenst!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## miesj

hoi suuske 
ik heb zolang ik me kan herrinneren chronische bronchitis omdat ik altijd wel gewoon alles deed en ook aan mijn conditie deed werken is dit uitgegroeid naar een zware vorm van astma maar het mooiste is dat mijn long verpleegkundige nu zegt dat ik gewoon moet blijven proberen om mijn conditie beter te maken zodat ik er dan minder last van heb.
dit ben ik ook nog altijd aan het doen en het werkt wel hoe beter mijn conditie is hoe minder last ik van bv rook en huisstofmeid ik heb. 
ik weet nu niet precies wat ik je moet aanraden omdat bij mij 2 verschillende dingen tot stand zijn gekomen maar ik zou zeggen doe wat jou het beste lijkt ...
want bij mij zat ik uiteindelijk toch wel goed..

groetjes miesj

----------


## Brother

De klachten die je opnoem heb ik ook ben stom geweest dat ik gerookt heb (eigen schuld) zou je zeggen en na het stoppen met roken kwam copd om de hoek kijken , gelukkig heb ik een eigen bedrijf dus ik moet doorgaan (schilder)
en ik noem gelukkig want als je door de copd het rustig aan gaat doen kom je in een neergaande spriraal , dus gewoon je dingen doen die je normaal ook doet en met de medicatie die er nu is kan dat heel goed en wordt je er ook nog oud mee (-; al is dat geen garantie.
Groetjes Rene

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Miesj,
Fijn dat je door het verbeteren van je conditie minder last hebt van rook en huisstofmijt ed! Gebruik je verder ook medicijnen (zo ja welke)?

@ Rene,
Fijn dat je de dingen blijft doen die je normaal ook deed en dat je je bedrijf kan voortzetten! 
Heb je veel last van je klachten?

----------


## Zonnesteen

Voor astma, CARA of chronische aandoeningen, één goed product :

Vrancaria Bronco. Verkrijgbaar bij Kalijn te Mol. Werkt uitstekend.
Vroegere werkcollega had hier ook last van en nam medicatie in, geschreven door de huisarts. Ik stelde haar voor om Vrancaria Bronco eens te proberen. Een tijd later vroeg ik welke medicatie nu het beste hielp bij haar. Jawel, Vrancaria Bronco.

Groetjes
Zonnesteen

----------

